# bester Gaming Laptop für  850€



## KBK (11. Dezember 2015)

*bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Hallo Suche für einen Freund einen Gaming Laptop fürs gelegentliche daddeln aber er soll schon die aktuellsten Spiele Spielen können:

Budget: 850 €(+- ein paar € nicht über 870€)
Anwendungsbereich: Gaming, Office
Bildschirmgröße: um die 15"
Bildschirmauflösung: Full HD
Glare/Matt: erstmal egal
Akkulaufzeit: so lang wie möglich aber erstmal nicht sooo entscheidend
Gewicht: so leicht wie möglich aber erstmal nicht sooo entscheidend
Besondere Anforderungen: -

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## flotus1 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Das Preislimit ist meiner Meinung nach zu niedrig. Für aktuelle Spiele würde ich im Notebook-Bereich nicht unter einer GTX960M mit einem Quadcore-Prozessor anfangen. und selbst das ist nicht besonders leistungsstark oder zukunftssucher.
Das billigste Notebook in dem man das bekommt gab es bis vor eiener Weile noch für 899€, jetzt leider 949€.
Lenovo IdeaPad Y50-70, Core i7-4720HQ, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (59442920) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## belle (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Wie mein Vorredner schon angedeutet hat, lohnt sich bei einem knappen Preislimit in diesem Rahmen ein kleiner PC plus Tablet oder Billig-Laptop für unterwegs vielleicht mehr.
Unter dieser GTX960M (mobile Variante der GTX750 Ti vom Desktop-PC) würde ich auch auf keinen Fall anfangen, unterstes Minimum für Zocker. Ein Laptop ist eben ein vergleichsweise teurer Spass...


----------



## KBK (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Ja das stimmt wohl, er wird sicher auch nicht der Hardcore Zocker. Es ist ehr mal für The Forrest oder Ark oder sowas die richtung. Ich hab in meinem Notebook ne ATI HD 6850 Grafikkarte und kann GTA 5 noch Flüssig spielen. Da wird mit ner GTX 950 doch sicher mehr drin sein?!


----------



## belle (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Ark ist eigentlich ein GPU-Fresser, selbst wenn es nicht die höchsten Einstellungen sein müssen. Ich würde da schon mit einer GTX960M oder gar 965M (Desktop 960) anfangen wollen...


----------



## KBK (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Ich auch ohne Frage hatte ihm auch ne 960 empfohlen aber das Budget gibt nur 850€ her. Und mehr will er auch nicht ausgeben, da er ja nicht so viel Zockt. Das Problem bei nem Desktoprechner finde ich ist, das du für 850€ ja auch nichts tolles bekommst da man ja noch Monitor, Maus, Tastatur usw. braucht. Sicher auch von der Leistung her zwar ein bisschen besser aber nicht sooo viel wie ich immer dachte. Und er braucht halt was Mobiles.


----------



## Pronounta (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Ein kompaktes System mit günstigem 21,5-24"-IPS-Monitor und ordentlicher Tastatur zersägt ein 850€-Notebook 

EDIT: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221881d3b246e7b489276dff22ace4ee22855f0e8810d
So etwas kriegste für das Geld nicht mal annähernd in einem Notebook. Auch für 1000€ nicht.


----------



## KBK (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Was sagt ihr Das hier -> MSI GP62 Leopard Pro 15,6" Full-HD / Intel Core i5-4210H / 8GB / 1000GB + 128GB SSD / GTX 950M / Free Dos bei notebooksbilliger.de

oder das hier -> 

MSI GP72-2QEi581FD Leopard Gaming Notebook 17.3" Full-HD / i5-4210H / 8GB / 1000GB / Geforce 950M / FreeDOS bei notebooksbilliger.de

sehr da keinen großen unterschied!? Außer die Größe und die SSD beim 62iger.


----------



## belle (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*



KBK schrieb:


> Das Problem bei nem Desktoprechner finde ich ist, das du für 850€ ja auch nichts tolles bekommst da man ja noch Monitor, Maus, Tastatur usw. braucht. Sicher auch von der Leistung her zwar ein bisschen besser aber nicht sooo viel wie ich immer dachte.


Leider ist das so viel besser, wie du früher dachtest. Ein aktueller i3, der zum Zocken gut ausreicht (da braucht man keinen i7), mit ordentlicher Menge RAM, SSD und dafür etwas teurerer Grafikkarte dreht Kreise um einen 900€ Laptop und ist zudem leichter bzw. überhaupt reparierbar. 21.5" TFTs sind recht billig und sowas kauft man in vielen Jahren einmal.
Um eine 200€ Grafikkarte mit dem Laptop zu schlagen, muss man schon 1500€ und mehr ausgeben... 

EDIT

In diesen Tests sieht man unter der Kategorie Leistung, dass beide zwar wenigstens eine GM107-GPU haben (wäre eine 750 Ti für 100€ am PC), aber nur DDR3-Speicher besitzen (nicht DDR5), was die Speicherbandbreite empfindlich einschränkt.

Test MSI GP72 2QE Leopard Pro Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Test MSI GP62 2QE Leopard Pro Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## KBK (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Vielen Dank hast mir sehr geholfen, gebe ich so weiter. Kannst du zum Schluss noch eine Finale Aussage Treffen, was denn nun wie Zockbar ist mit der GTX950M? Kann ich z.B. Fallout und GTA 5 auf Full HD in mittleren - hohen Details zocken?

LG


----------



## flotus1 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## belle (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*



KBK schrieb:


> Vielen Dank hast mir sehr geholfen, gebe ich so  weiter. Kannst du zum Schluss noch eine Finale Aussage Treffen, was denn  nun wie Zockbar ist mit der GTX950M? Kann ich z.B. Fallout und GTA 5  auf Full HD in mittleren - hohen Details zocken?
> 
> LG
> 
> ...


Das würde eher gerade für niedrige Details reichen, da auch die Laptop-Displays mittlerweile alle sehr hohe Auflösungen von 1080p und mehr bieten, eine 100€ PC-Grafikkarte für den Laptop in der mobilen Variante aber wahrscheinlich mit locker über 200€ zu Buche schlägt, bei niedrigeren Taktraten. Der Mobilsektor lässt sich das fürstlich bezahlen.
Schau dir mal Pronountas Vorschlag an:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ter-gaming-laptop-fuer-850-a-post7894140.html


----------



## Atent123 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*



KBK schrieb:


> Vielen Dank hast mir sehr geholfen, gebe ich so weiter. Kannst du zum Schluss noch eine Finale Aussage Treffen, was denn nun wie Zockbar ist mit der GTX950M? Kann ich z.B. Fallout und GTA 5 auf Full HD in mittleren - hohen Details zocken?
> 
> LG



Mit der DDR3 Variante keine Chance.
Selbst bei der 940 ist die GDDR5 Variante um längen schneller als die DDR3 Variante.

Edit: Ich habs nachgeschaut die GDDR5 Variante der 940 ist ca. 40% schneller.


----------



## Acemonty (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Ich selbst habe diesen hier und bin super zufrieden. Jedoch hab ich einen fixen Desktop-PC zum Zocken. Daher reicht die 960m auf jeden Fall. Denke, das sollte deiner Preisvorstellung nahe kommen. Normal kostet der um die 1000 Euro mit einer Hybrid-HDD. 
Ich selbst habe noch eine SSD und 8 GB Ram nachgerüstet. Für mich der perfekte Laptop.
Meiner Meinung nach ist eine reine SSD aber Pflicht. Wie andere schon sagten sind 850 Euro echt eng.

Lenovo Y50-70 39,6 cm Notebook 8GB schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## flotus1 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Wenn es trotz aller berechtigten Einwände hier bezüglich Desktop vs. Laptop trotzdem eine Laptop werden soll sieh es doch mal so:

Deine 850€ sind nur ganz knapp unterhalb dessen was man für einen halbwegs tauglichen Gaming-Laptop anlegen muss.
Du würdest dich nur selbst ärgern wenn du auf einen Dualcore und eine GTX 950M setzt wo du für gerade mal 100€ mehr einen echten Qaudcore und eine deutlich schnellere GTX 960M bekommen kannst. Das sind grob überschlagen 40% mehr Gaming-Leistung für gerade mal 12% mehr Geld. Hier wäre also definitiv am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## iTzZent (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Also.... der Unterschied zwischen der GDDR3 und der GDDR5 vRAM Version der GTX950M ist ehr lächerlich und zu vernachlässigen. Bei der GDDR3 vRAM Version ist der Speicher etwas schneller getaktet wie die GDDR5 Variante, daher ist der Unterschied so gering.  Die GTX960M ist auch nicht 40% schneller... denn es ist auch nur eine hochgetaktete GTX950M.

Vergleicht einfach mal die  Tests:
GP62 mit GTX950M GDDR3 (Broadwell Version) 
Test MSI GP62 2QE Leopard Pro Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MSI PX60 mit GTX950M GDDR5 (Broadwell Version) 
Test MSI PX60 Prestige Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Geräte besitzen den gleichen Prozessor und gleich viel Arbeitsspeicher.

Hier denn noch ein Gerät mit GTX960M (GDDR5). Es besitzt zwar einen Haswell Prozessor, welcher aber kaum langsamer wie der Broadwell i7-5700HQ ist.
Test MSI GE72 (GTX 960M) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atent123 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Das ist komisch.
Bei der 940m waren es 40% Unterschied in Spielen.
Vielleicht fällt das bei synthetischen Benchmarks nicht so stark ins Gewicht.


----------



## wolfgnag (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Es ist zwar schon etwas länger her, wo ich auf notebookcheck die Tests zu 940m und 950m (DDR3 und GDDR5) gelesen habe ), die 940m hatte schon damals bei älteren Spielen mit den 360 Schadereinheiten und der 64bit Speicherbandbreite starke Framerateneinbrüche, ebenso die DDR3 Variante der 950m (Spieleleistung wurde ganz klar deutlich von Notebookcheck bemängelt). Der Unterschied zu den 640 Schadereinheiten am 128bit GDDR5 Speicherinterface der 950/960 waren eklatant.

Ein Notebook einmal gekauft, kann man nichts mehr ändern und es soll ja auch ein paar Jahre funktionieren! Bitte keine 100€ sparen für 940m oder DDR3-Grafikspeicher, minimum 960m, sonst können 800€ auch mal ganz schnell für die Katz gewesen sein.


----------



## Atent123 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Für die AMD Fans gibt es auch noch das Notebook hier.
Lenovo IdeaPad Y700-15ACZ, FX-8800P, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (80NY0002GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Da im selbem Notebook auch ein Intel 4 Kerner verbaut wird dürfte hier beim Excavator endlich mal die Handbremse gelöst sein.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Das Teil ist trotzdem meilenweit langsamer als ein i7-QuadCore. Für 900€ ist das Teil hoffnungslos überteuert. Die CPU-Leistung reicht höchstens an einen DualCore-i5 heran (selbst mein 3630QM ist schon doppelt so flott wie der 8800P), die GPU-Leistung liegt nur auf dem Level einer 960M. 
AMD FX-8800P Notebook Processor Specifications and Benchmarks - NotebookCheck.net Tech
AMD Radeon R9 M385X - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Würde auch zu dem Lenovo Y50-70 raten. Was den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil der GTX950M gegenüber der 960M angeht:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Die 960M legt fast 30% Geschwindigkeit drauf. Da spielt neben dem schnellerem VRAM aber auch ein etwas höherer Takt mit rein. 
Ich würde niemals zur 950M mit DDR3-VRAM raten, besonders wenn in höheren Auflösungen gespielt werden soll.


----------



## Atent123 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Laut Notebook Check hat der FX im Lenovo mehr Leistung der i7-6500U.
Das er nicht an einen 4 Kerner rankommt ist klar allerdings sind die Y700 Modelle mit 4 Kerner auch 300-400€ teurer und haben auch nur eine 960m verbaut.
Außerdem hatte ich ja auch geschrieben für AMD Fans.


----------



## iTzZent (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Fakt ist, man bekommt kein neues Gamingnotebook für das Geld. Mit einer GTX960M kann man in FullHD nur im Grenzbereich spielen, die Karte ist ehr für HD+ ausgelegt...  Für um die 900Euro würde ich ganz klar ein gebrauchtes Notebook mit GTX780M, GTX870M oder GTX880M empfehlen, die haben alle samt DEUTLICH mehr Leistung wie eine GTX960M und sind dazu auch noch in der Regel austauschbar.


----------



## belle (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Joa, eine "echte" GTX 960 bekommt man dann erst als GTX965M für deutlich über 1000€...


----------



## KBK (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: bester Gaming Laptop für  850€*

Vielen Dank für eure rege Beteiligung. Ich denke er wird sich jetzt die 960 holen  Danke für alle Antworten


----------

